# Energy saving house!



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

You can do all of it quite easily - except of course getting the watermill to 'kick in'. You have no control over the water flow so you will have to use the mill as a primary source for a secondary supply. But all in all - easy


Frank


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

could i put the mill on a clutch which is electrically controlled? so the mill will never stop spinning but not the generator?

Any ideas how i would get this idea to work?


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

why not keep the water mill going all the time ?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

As Phillip says you can keep the 'mill' running at all times - but if you have a dry spell you would not be able to rely upon it. Better to have the mill charge batteries for you 24/7 then switch the battery supply through an inverter to feed the mains to the house. It could operate through a no volt relay and would be automatic. The same system can be used to tandem the generator and the solar panels.

You can use a simple logic controller for your automated system utilising multiple outlet ports to trigger any number of circuits etc. ABB - Siemens - Honeywell etc all manufacture the equipment you need as indeed do dozens of other manufacturers. Most electrical wholesalers will have information available that you can browse through. Can't help you more specifically since it is an area which requires you to have some past experience or maybe an experienced electrician used to this field near to hand. I can give you some help via this site but what you really need is me by your side - and I am busy enough thanks


Frank


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

frank said:


> but if you have a dry spell you would not be able to rely upon it.



a dry spell in england hahaha


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

philip657 said:


> a dry spell in england hahaha


 
HA HA HA HA Yes Frank,you been spending to much time in the sun in other counties :whistling2:

A DRY SPELL IN ENGLAND :boat:

:laughing:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

this is interesting
current turbine is extremely compact


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

cheers all

does anyone know any reading material i can study to learn more because in the current line of work in commercial im not even going to touch it...


----------

